# Stowe:  January 28, 2008 (Stellar Free Day)



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: * January 28, 2008

*Resort or Ski Area: * Stowe Mountain Resort

*Conditions: * MG, P/FG (some ice)

*Weather:* Bluebird Skies

*2007-2008 Report # :* 30!!!

*Trip Report: *  It took a while, but here is my report from Monday.  Some of you have been *enjoying the pictures* already.  I took quite a few.  

Drove up to find a beautiful morning and great conditions.  Still the only lodge that has classical music playing in the bathrooms.  Interesting.  

Got my free ticket compliments of Utix...would have been $79.00 retail  

Game plan was to start on Forerunner, hit the good stuff and then move over to Gondi and in the afternoon try out Spruce Peak.  I was starting at about 8:30, so I had the whole day to cruise.  It was a good plan.  

First run was down an immaculately groomed Liftline:  







Wow, that was nice.  The groomers had done a great job softening it up and the snow held up well through the morning.  It was the RUN that everyone was taking.  

Next spin was down Hayride...where I discovered that UVM was training.  A nice run, but a bit scratchy in places.  

From here I did Liftline again and cut onto Lower National to sample the bumps.  Not bad, but some white ice and ice in the troughs. 

I did a run down Nosedive and then another spin Liftline before following the advice of the Mountain's Sales Director (who I shared a liftride with) and following the sun to the Gondi side.  Good choice.  

In my previous visits, I had not really spent much time on the Gondola side, and admittedly, my legs today were ready to do some nice, fast long cruisers.  I had peered down Upper National, but it looked a bit slick and I didn't want to kill myself.  So the Gondola side delivered some great snow, great sun, and nice long runs with no real lines.  

First spin was down Upper Gondolier/Chin Clip:






Wow.  Great stuff on the upper part.  I found the bumps to be a bit icy in between and not so much fun, but I enjoyed this trail...real fun.  

Next was a spin down Perry Merrill.  That was a fun run to let the skis rip...nice contours and a nice long run to let the skis rip on.  

I then repeated Upper Gondolier to Gondolier for more high speed cruising in the sun:  






Good stuff.  Was loving the Gondola today...it was hitting the spot.  And to mix it up and satisfy my need for some bumps and expert stuff, I decided to hit Upper Waterfall:  






The first few turns were a bit hairy...because I found windswept ice or ice under snow, but once I slid into the drifted pow, it was all good.  

By now it was getting to be about 11 or 11:30, so I headed back to Forerunner to hit some of those runs.  I got the brainwave to try Bypass.  It was interesting...narrow and nice at the top, but a couple nasty, icy, rocky chutes to choose from.  I chose one that was nasty and required some sidestepping at one point.  






But I made it.  They have some great terrain up there...great stuff.  I did jump into Rimrock trees and found some great snow and good lines, but not knowing the woods, I was a bit wary to do too much barkeating.  

I finally got the umph to ski Upper National, having made two passes and peered down it a couple times while others took it on.  Overall, very similar to Upper FIS.  Steep, icy in spots, and knee wobbling at the top.  I spoke with an old timer before I entered on far skier's left.  He followed me into it.  The upper part was very slick and I picked a line on the far right.  It was icy in many spots, but made for some interesting skiing.  






Liftline was getting scratched off by now...but still a nice run.  

Lunch was very short...too much terrain to hit and not enough time :wink:  

I swapped skis and made the plan to hit Goat and Goat Woods, Starr, and maybe Lookout.  

Goat was in good shape and offered some good snow:  






Still love this trail.  Goat Woods was also nice as well:






So a nice run...but Lower Goat was just plan nasty in many spots..thin cover and rocks as well as ice.  I picked my way down it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2008)

I decided to head over to Starr.  Much like Goat, the upper section was closed.  So I cut over from Liftline and National to find probably the best ungroomed conditions on the Front Four.  Deep drifted snow in places and good bumps:  











It was nice.  But the light was getting flat and I wanted to try Spruce because I had never skied there. Well worth the visit.  The game plan was to spend not much time here and to sample some of the more interesting terrain, rather than the wide Main Street.  With the new high speed quads, I was very efficient and made great time.  

First spin off the top was down Sterling, which was an amazing old school cruiser.  Nice views and nice snow.  Wow.  Worth another spin:  






And then I tried the other side to find a real jewel...Upper Smuggs:  











The upper part was groomed and fun...very much like Burke's terrain.  The lower pitch offered some soft bumps with some thin spots...but I managed.  That sun was just so nice....

I did my obligatory spin down Upper Main Street.  It had a feel of Sunday River...particularly Jordan Bowl.  Again, the variety of terrain at Stowe is just mind boggling.  






I did point the skis down a very thin and nasty Whirlaway.  Some good old school New England terrain with lots of "character" (i.e. ice, rocks, trees, etc.)  A fun run....






I did quite a few runs over here...for an hour and a half...8 total...and closed with two spins down Upper Smuggs and Lower Smuggs.  I then boarded the Over Easy back to Mansfield side...the new Lodge and Hotel look spectacular.  

It was now 3:30 and I was hoping to squeeze in two Gondi runs and one more on the Forerunner.  They had closed Upper Gondolier....so I took Perry Merrill to Lower Gondolier. It was pretty rutted up by now...regrettably...and then I hit Cliff Run down to Lower Nosedive.  I took my time because it was about 4pm and I knew that it was over.  So I said my good byes:  






But as I passed Forerunner, the lifties saw me and a couple others look longingly upslope and, despite it being 4:05, they waved us on!  So one more run and it was fun!  Really nice of them to let us on...and overall I was impressed by the friendliness of the lifties and staff.  

That last run afforded an amazing sunset...and some good photo ops before I headed down Rangeview and then Lord and Standard.  The day ended at 4:20pm.  Amazing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2008)

*The album.*


----------



## lerops (Feb 1, 2008)

One of the best trip reports I have ever seen. It looks like you had yourself a great day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2008)

lerops said:


> One of the best trip reports I have ever seen. It looks like you had yourself a great day.



Thanks for the compliment, lerops!  Aren't those pictures great?  I have some I did not upload that I am still drooling over...loving the new camera...it is amazing!

And welcome to the boards!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2008)

Great report.

Wish I was there.

I gotta ask... utix?

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep, *you got it.*  They sell "Universal Ski Tickets" that I used to receive from my skiing credit card, but some smart alec at *my credit card company* decided that it was something that cost the company too much money, and they cancelled the program and replaced it with a lame point program.  So I stopped using that credit card....


----------



## powderfreak (Feb 1, 2008)

Really, really awesome TR.  

Great stuff and glad you had a good time.  The mountain has treated me well over the past five years and has quickly become home.  I was never a big fan of Spruce for the first 3 seasons but after the transfer lift was put in, I find myself over there significantly more often (huge upgrade, I hated driving ski boots).  Spruce's terrain is growing on me and there's something nice about being in the full sun for significantly longer than quad-side.  Glad to see Colbourn (director of sales) is also getting out and making some turns, haha.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pics TB.


----------



## Dave L (Feb 2, 2008)

It's going to be VERY hard for me to ski with my jaw hanging down on the ground!!

GREAT pics.  My first trip to this area to ski Smugg's found us investigating Stowe on our way home....I had all I could do to not grab the ski's of the car and whip out the already smoked credit card!!!

:beer:


----------

